# "Buffy-vivor": Pick the ultimate Buffy episode! (Come vote in the finals!)



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, thanks to Gomez's movie-polling thread, I've decided to try out something I call "Buffy-vivor".

The plan is simple: I'll list all the episodes of each Season of Buffy the Vampire Slayer, one season at a time, and people can vote on their favorite episode of each season. We'll leave each season open for a few days for people to vote. Once we've determined a favorite epsidoe for each season, we'll put them all together, people will vote, and we'll come up with a penultimate "Buffy" episode.

Without further ado...

*Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Season 1*
*Welcome to the Hellmouth / The Harvest:* Aired March 10, 1997 
*The Witch*: Aired March 17, 1997 
*Teacher's Pet* : Aired March 25, 1997 
*Never Kill a Boy on the First Date*: Aired March 31, 1997 
*The Pack:* Aired April 07, 1997 
*Angel*:  Aired April 14, 1997 
*I, Robot... You, Jane:*Aired April 28, 1997 
*The Puppet Show:* Aired May 05, 1997
*Nightmares*: Aired May 12, 1997 
*Out of Mind, Out of Sight:* Aired May 19, 1997 
*Prophecy Girl:* Aired May 26, 1997


----------



## Mercule (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got to go with _Prophecy Girl_.  Just a very characteristic Buffy episode.

Second would probably be the two-part/pilot.  Despite the fact that none of the actors had hit their stride, yet, I really liked the way the whole thing was set up.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 7, 2005)

My pick?
"Never Kill a Boy on the First Date."


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

THis is tough, plenty of good episodes in the first season but my favorite has got to be "The PAck" some great character building moments along with good lines and plenty of principle eating fun!!


----------



## Staffan (Feb 7, 2005)

First season... yeah, I'm gonna go with Prophecy Girl. The others were generally solid and good, but not great.

Also, why are you looking for the second best episode?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 7, 2005)

Prophecy Girl is very good out of a very strong first season, I would then go with The Pack and then The Harvest.  

Maybe should be a multi-choice poll.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 7, 2005)

"The Pack" Because we don't see nearly enough principals eaten.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 7, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Angel*:  Aired April 14, 1997




In honor of Ryan Lee Boell.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2005)

Prophecy Girl for me.  The acting from all characters was just superb and the full force of the Slayer's angst, was just great.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> In honor of Ryan Lee Boell.




who?


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> who?



Angelsboi.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Angelsboi.




wow, don't I feel stupid...


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 8, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Prophecy Girl:* Aired May 26, 1997




Mostly 'cause of Xander's lines.


----------



## Richards (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm going to have to go with "Prophecy Girl" as well, although I think "The Pack" is a very close second.

Johnathan


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 8, 2005)

I have to pick "Nightmares".  Giles' and Buffy's nightmares were scary and I felt so bad for them.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 8, 2005)

I have to go with Prophecy Girl followed by Nightmares.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 8, 2005)

Prophecy Girl was the best ep but my vote goes to The Pack because it was the first episode I ever saw.  I was instantly hooked.


----------



## satori01 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Idon't think the word means what you think it means*



			
				ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Well, thanks to Gomez's movie-polling thread, I've decided to try out something I call "Buffy-vivor".
> 
> people will vote, and we'll come up with a penultimate "Buffy" episode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

Prophecy Girl, closely followed by "The Pack"


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go and find an episode guide now.

Sky One have just finished showing the entire run of Buffy.  It was very cool.

Prophecy Girl gets my vote too.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 8, 2005)

"The Pack" gets my vote...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 8, 2005)

While I liked Prophecy Girl alot, I have to cast my vote for _The Puppet Show_. It was creepy, funny, and a great stand alone episode. I don't get what people like about The Pack. It just doesn't do anything for me, I thought it was a less than average episode.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

Going with Prophsey Girl.... but The Pack is way up there as well


----------



## LordVyreth (Feb 8, 2005)

And I'm really going to go against the grain and pick I Robot, You Jane!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 8, 2005)

Interesting picks.    
I'll keep the voting open a little while longer, and then we'll move on to Season 2.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 8, 2005)

I am goin to have to chime in on behalf of "Out of Mind, Out of Sight."

This was one of the episodes that did a really amazing job of applying high school fears and feelings to supernatural phenommenon.  On top of that, we really started realising the far-reaching effects life on the Hellmouth could have.  Cordelia was pretty great in that episode too, the first time that I didn't completely hate her.  A glimpse of the Cordelia to come.


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought Angel and Prophecy Girl were the best of the first season. Of those two, I would pick Angel as the best, since Season 2 continues that story.  As far as the worst, probably either the internet demon or the praying mantis episode would get my vote.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 9, 2005)

I have to go with the Puppet Show. The skit Buffy and Co. put on at the end kills me every time.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 9, 2005)

"Prophecy Girl", followed by "Out of Sight, Out of Mind".  I was so hoping we'd someday get some payoff to the final scene in "Out of Sight...".  Invisible Initiative assassins?  Invisible Wolfram & Hart fixers?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 9, 2005)

Carnac says: the final winner for all 7 seasons will either be "Hush" or "Once More With Feeling."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 9, 2005)

"Welcome to the Hellmouth."

And I suspect the ultimate winner is probably "Hush," "The Zeppo," "Bad Girls" or "Once More with Feeling."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 9, 2005)

Gonna go with Prophecy Girl. Tough one, though.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 9, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the Hellmouth."
> 
> And I suspect the ultimate winner is probably "Hush," "The Zeppo," "Bad Girls" or "Once More with Feeling."




I'd throw "Doppelgangland" and "Earshot" in there as well. The scene where Buffy says to Giles, "That is, if you're not too busy having sex with my _Mother_. " as Giles walks into a tree kills me every time...


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 9, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Carnac says: the final winner for all 7 seasons will either be "Hush" or "Once More With Feeling."



You just listed 2 of the best hours of TV ever filmed.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

You know, as good as Hush is, I was always partial to the final episode of that season (don't recall the name, the dream sequence).


----------



## Storminator (Feb 9, 2005)

For season one, I go with *The Puppet Show. 
*
So we get the best of each season then the season bests go up vs each other? Sounds cool.

PS


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Feb 9, 2005)

Prophecy girl is first.

It is a tie for second between The Pack and Nightmares.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 9, 2005)

OK, time to close Round 1.
And the winner is...
*Prophecy Girl*, with a grand-total of 11 votes.

In descending order, the runners-up are:
*The Pack*, with 4 votes
*Puppet Show* with 3 votes
*Angel* with 2 votes
And, with one vote each:
*NIghtmares*
*Welcome to the Hellmouth*
*Never Kill a Boy on the First Date*
*Out of sight, out of mind*
*I, Robot*

Moving on to Season 2 shortly.
And I have the feeling we'll probably be surprised by the eventual winner.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 9, 2005)

Well *Prophecy Girl* took Season 1: who will it be matched up against?
On to ROund 2...

*Season 2
When She Was Bad*: Aired Sept. 15, 1997 
*Some Assembly Required*: Aired Sept. 22, 1997 
*School Hard*: Aired Sept. 29, 1997 
*Inca Mummy Girl*:  Aired Oct. 06, 1997 
*Reptile Boy*: Aired Oct. 13, 1997 
*Halloween*:  Aired Oct. 27, 1997 
*Lie to Me*: Aired Nov. 03, 1997 
*The Dark Age*: Aired Nov. 10, 1997 
*What's My Line, Part One*: Aired Nov. 17, 1997 
*What's My Line, Part Two*: Aired Nov. 24, 1997 
*Ted*: Aired Dec. 08, 1997 
*Bad*: Aired Eggs Jan. 12, 1998 
*Surprise (Part One of Two)*: Aired Jan. 19, 1998 
*Innocence (Part Two of Two)*" Aired Jan. 20, 1998  
*Phases*: Aired Jan. 27, 1998 
*Bewitched, Bothered, and Bewildered*: Aired Feb. 10, 1998 
*Passion*: Aired Feb. 24, 1998 
*Killed by Death*: Aired March 03, 1998 
*I Only Have Eyes For You*: Aired April 28, 1998 
*Go Fish*: Aired May 05, 1998 
*Becoming, Part One*: Aired May 12, 1998 
*Becoming, Part Two*: Aired May 19, 1998


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll vote Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered as well.  Any episode with a very frisky Jenny Calendar has got to rank pretty high.

I guess I'm late to the party on Season One, but I'll give the nod to Never Kill a Boy.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 9, 2005)

Season 2: Man, it's a hard choice between several. 
Passion has to take the lead, though.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 9, 2005)

Halloween. 
Willow as ghost, first hint of "Ripper"  and Oz 

2nd choice Lie To Me - I just like the music, and the really annoing human villian.


----------



## KevinS (Feb 9, 2005)

Passion was amazing in both pacing and tone.  I could feel all their emotions as Angel watched from outside & the news of Jenny's murder arrived


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, tough choice between Passion and Halloween. I guess I have to give the nod to _Passion_.


----------



## BryonD (Feb 9, 2005)

innocence

though it isn't a real easy choice.....


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Have to vote for "Passion" although "Becoming Part Two" comes in a very close second.  

For the first season I'd have to go with "Angel", although if the unaired pilot episode was in the mix I'd vote for it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 9, 2005)

Passion.

Creepiest Angel yet.


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 9, 2005)

So very many good episodes this season and next.  Becoming parts 1 & 2 were the eps that got me into the show, but I'd have to say Passion is the one that was really the best.  Even though Angel's Latin sounds horrible.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 9, 2005)

As great as this season is, (it probably accounts for a quarter of my top ten\top twenty list)  I would have to say I like Halloween the best.  It's funny, you get Giles back-story, and Xander gets his first big day in the sun as the action hero for the episode.  Giles also gets the opportunity to kick some butt.  Plus, Ethan is great.


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 9, 2005)

Passion.  Angel's narration was so cool. Honorable mention should go to I Only Have Eyes For You. Seasons 2 and 3 were both so good that picking a best episode feels wrong...


----------



## Staffan (Feb 9, 2005)

As for season 2, my vote goes to Passion. Angel is just soooo evil in this one.

Though for fun-ness rather than drama, BBB is pretty good too.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 9, 2005)

My vote is for "I only have eyes for you".
Something about this episode completely captivated me.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 9, 2005)

I really like Halloween.  Spike really becoems a cool villian in it, the costumes and acting is pretty good and it is a fun episode.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 9, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Well *Prophecy Girl* took Season 1: who will it be matched up against?
> On to Round 2...
> 
> *Season 2
> ...



*

Not even close...One of the funniest hours of tv I have ever seen...*


----------



## Richards (Feb 9, 2005)

"Bewitched, Bothered, and Bewildered," followed closely by "Halloween."

Johnathan


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 10, 2005)

My vote is for "Halloween" too.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 10, 2005)

This is a hard one I am torn between Passion and Halloween.  I am going to go with Passion.


----------



## jeffh (Feb 10, 2005)

Innocence.

And I have to say I'm surprised no-one's mentioned School Hard, that would definitely be my second choice.

(Who the heck thought I Robot, You Jane was the best Season 1 episode? Worst Buffy episode  I've seen...)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, this one was between Passion and When She Was Bad, this is the first time we get to see almost crazy, uncaring Buffy.  But my final vote goes to Passion, the best Angelus scenes ever (including scenes from Angel) and the voice overs were awesome.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 10, 2005)

This is tough. (George: "And it's only going to get tougher.")

I'm going with Becoming, Part Two. That episode's resolution had so much pathos and resonance. Ouch. 

It was between this and Ted (loved John Ritter in his role as Ted), but all of the second season's episodes were so good. It's my favorite season by far (though 3 is close).


----------



## LordVyreth (Feb 10, 2005)

The trouble is that I've seen a lot of these shows on DVD, long after learning the overall plot, so I lost a lot of the shock value something like "Passion" would have had.  I guess I'll go with Becoming, Part 2.



			
				jeffh said:
			
		

> Innocence.
> 
> And I have to say I'm surprised no-one's mentioned School Hard, that would definitely be my second choice.
> 
> (Who the heck thought I Robot, You Jane was the best Season 1 episode? Worst Buffy episode  I've seen...)




Heh, I knew someone would mention that.  I seriously don't see what's wrong with it.  I thought the plot was creepy, I'm really into technological villains, the ending was funny, and it was technically the first time Buffy saved the world.  Plus it introduced Jenny Calendar.  Why do people hate it so much?


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 11, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Halloween*:  Aired Oct. 27, 1997




Hooch Momma Willow


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

And, ROund 2 polling is closed.
And, the winner is....
*Passion* with a total of 10 votes.

In descending order, the rest of the votes went to:
*Halloween* with 5 votes
*Bewtiched, Bothered & Bewildered* with 4 votes
*Innocence* with 2 votes
*Becoming, Part 2* with 2 votes
*I only have eyes for you* with 1 vote.

Round 3 to come...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, *Prophecy Girl* and *Passion* have been decided so far.
Let's go to Season 3.

*Anne*: Aired Sept. 29, 1998 
*Dead Man's Party*:  Aired Oct. 06, 1998 
*Faith, Hope & Trick*:  Aired Oct. 13, 1998 
*Beauty and the Beasts*: Aired Oct. 20, 1998 
*Homecoming*: Aired Nov. 03, 1998 
*Band Candy*: Aired Nov. 10, 1998 
*Revelations*: Aired Nov. 17, 1998 
*Lovers Walk*: Aired Nov. 24, 1998 
*The Wish*: Aired Dec. 08, 1998 
*Amends*: Aired Dec. 15, 1998 
*Gingerbread*: Aired Jan. 12, 1999 
*Helpless*: Aired Jan. 19, 1999 
*The Zeppo*: Aired Jan. 26, 1999
*Bad Girls*: Feb. 09, 1999 
*Consequences*: Aired Feb. 16, 1999 
*Doppelgängland*: Aired Feb. 23, 1999
*Enemies*: Aired March 16, 1999 
*Earshot*: Aired Sept. 21, 1999 
*Choices*: Aired May 04, 1999 
*The Prom*: Aired May 11, 1999 
*Graduation Day, Part One*: Aired May 18, 1999 
*Graduation Day, Part Two*: Aired July 13, 1999


----------



## LordVyreth (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll go with Graduation Day, part 2.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 11, 2005)

Now it gets really difficult. And I *so* want to vote the Zeppo, but the competition is too hard. The Wish? Doppelgangerland? Argh!

O.K., I go with *Band Candy*. It has Ethan.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, this season I *have* to vote on.

The Wish and Dopplegangland.  My two favorite Buffy episodes ever.

"Bored now..."


----------



## Staffan (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry. I can't choose among the stellar season 3 episodes. I just can't.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 11, 2005)

No contest for me, *"The Wish"* wins hands down.   That episode had a little bit of everything to it, including taking some worn out and overused cliches and turning them on their head.    

Yes, "Doppleganger" was a lot of fun but was a sequel and you really had to see "The Wish" first, whereas that episode stood on its own.   I also found "Homecoming" with the Slayerfest game to be one hell of a lot of fun.   Cordy's bluff to the vampire at the end was priceless. 

Didn't really care for "Graduation Day", but that was partly due to the huge delay in airing between parts One and Two because of Columbine.  The eight-week gap stole a lot of the episode's impact.


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 11, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Sorry. I can't choose among the stellar season 3 episodes. I just can't.




Me either.  And those of you who claim to be able to are clearly lying.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 11, 2005)

My vote goes to Bad Girls.  Slayers going evil? It had a "who polices the police feel".  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, there are some _stellar_ episodes in Season 3.

My vote goes to "Homecoming", though. (With "Earshot" running a close second.)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2005)

So many great episodes. So hard to choose... I'll go with Dopplegangland, but Band Candy isn't too far behind.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 11, 2005)

Season Three, taken all together as a season is, in my opinion, the best Buffy Season of all.  There are better individual episodes than any individual episodes this season, but this season features some gems...Band Candy, Doppelgangland, and Graduation Day pt.2...but my FAVORITE character of the entire series had his very own episode this season, so I can't help but vote for:

*The Zeppo*

Xander's big night in all of its glory!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

I have to go Zeppo and then contimplate the nature of cool


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 11, 2005)

Dopplegangland. While Season Three is my favorite, and I love all the episodes, I have to go with that one. You just have to go with Evil Willow. "Who do you work for?" Crack!


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 11, 2005)

The Zeppo, without even having to think about it.  It's a structurally perfect episode, with the apocalypse glimpsed occasionally in the background and Angel and Buffy's melodramatic relationship played for laughs.  It's the single funniest show they ever did.  Dan Vebber's a bloody genius.


Willy:  (between shallow breaths) If I were you... I'd go find Angel... 
go somewhere quiet together. I'd be thinking about how I wanna spend my 
last night on Earth.

Cut to Xander and the gang. Bob is standing in the back seat with his 
fists raised into the air.

Bob:  LET'S GET SOME BEER! YEAH!


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 11, 2005)

Graduation Day Part 1. Mainly for the Faith-Buffy fight at the end.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 11, 2005)

I gotta go with Dopplegangland.  LIke others have said, this season was awesome.  

Now the question, will anybody NOT choose "Hush" for best episode of Season 4?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 12, 2005)

Haven't seen anyone else choose this, surprisingly (to me). 

I'm going with "Choices." Missed this the first time around, and never got to see it until the Season 3 boxed set came out. The scene with the Mayor lecturing Buffy and Angel about their relationship is what clinches it for me. To have the Mayor- this evil character intent on destroying the world for personal gain- relate his personal heartache over losing his wife, and the impact that would have on Buffy if she and Angel were to remain together is just so poignant. It makes the Mayor one of the most three-dimensional villains to appear in the series, and it is just full of irony.

One of the best character moments, bar none, in the series.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 12, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Now the question, will anybody NOT choose "Hush" for best episode of Season 4?



I won't.   It was a great episode, probably my second favorite of the season, but there's another one that I actually liked better.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 12, 2005)

There are to many to good ones to pick from. As other have said this was just one hell of a great season. If I have to pick I am going to go with the Band Candy.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2005)

1a) "The Wish"  1b)"Doppelgangland"  1c) "Earshot"


----------



## Richards (Feb 12, 2005)

It's a tough choice, but I think I'll go with "The Wish."

Johnathan


----------



## Storminator (Feb 12, 2005)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Season Three, taken all together as a season is, in my opinion, the best Buffy Season of all. There are better individual episodes than any individual episodes this season, but this season features some gems...Band Candy, Doppelgangland, and Graduation Day pt.2...but my FAVORITE character of the entire series had his very own episode this season, so I can't help but vote for:
> 
> *The Zeppo*
> 
> Xander's big night in all of its glory!




I consider season 3 to be the best season of TV ever. There's nothing else out there to match it.

And I'll take The Zeppo as well.

PS


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 12, 2005)

The Zeppo, too.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 13, 2005)

The Zeppo


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 13, 2005)

Holy Cow. Season 3 
Cant decided - Dopplegangland, Earshot, The Wish, Zeppo (in alphabetical order)  
If comentary was included then Earshot hands down.  Paragrime shift. 
This episode annunciated a profound truth that I had only been dimly aware of even though I had been out of HS for years and years before I watched it.  It was like a balm on my soul, explaining the 3 years of causual cruelty and feelings of isolation.  By senior year I had a strong group of gamer friends, and enough confidance to crash parties (where I was welcomed)  and start dating. 

but the episode without commentary lacked the full impact.  It was the reasoning behind it that  I understood. 

So I will mention my wife's favoriate episode instead - Band Candy.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 13, 2005)

Hands down winner from the best season of them all for me, is Graduation Day Part 2. Both parts are superb, but I feel the second half just edges the first out into second place for my choice.


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow.  All this discussion is really making me want to go rewatch seasons 2 and 3 in all their glory.  It's a tough call, but I think season three is really the best of them all.  So how do I choose a favorite episode from such a strong field?

After much consideration, I vote for Earshot (With that fabulous scene around the table in the library that captures how the characters would think, and such poignance)
closely followed by Doppelgangland (Evil willow.  So good)
and the Zeppo (A great metajoke and the perfect Zander episode)

Oh for a free day or two I could spend curled up with my DVD's...

-WLS


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 14, 2005)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> 1a) "The Wish"  1b)"Doppelgangland"  1c) "Earshot"




I just watched "The Wish" for about the 100th time. I feel good about that being my choice.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 14, 2005)

The Wish


----------



## jeffh (Feb 14, 2005)

Another one where I'm surprised by some of the choices, especially the number of people who are going for the (in my opinion middling at best) Band Candy given the number of amazing episodes that season.

I'm going with Lovers' Walk, an episode I don't think anyone has picked yet, though having said that I can understand a lot of the other choices - season 3 was really strong overall.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow! In what I consider an upset, the winner for Season 3 is...
*The Zeppo*, with a grand total of 7 votes.
It was a heated race: the runners-up, in descending order, were:
*The Wish*, with 5 votes.
*Dopplegangland* with 3 votes.
*Band Candy* with 3 votes.
*Graduation Day (Part 2)* with 2 votes.
And, with one vote each:
*Graduation Day (Part One)*
*Bad Girls*
*Homecoming*
*Choices*
*Earshot*
*Lovers Walk*

Season 4 next.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, the first 3 season are set, with *The Zeppo* joining *Prophecy Girl* and *Passion*.
On to Season 4:
*The Freshman* : Aired Oct. 15, 1999on Four Episode
*Living Conditions*:  Aired Oct. 12, 1999
*The Harsh Light of Day*: Aired Oct. 19, 1999
*Fear, Itself*: Aired Oct. 26, 1999
*Beer Bad*: Aired Nov. 2, 1999
*Wild at Heart*: Aired Nov. 9, 1999
*The Initiative*: Aired Nov. 16, 1999
*Pangs*: Aired Nov. 23, 1999
*Something Blue*: Aired Nov. 30, 1999
*Hush*: Aired Dec, 14, 1999
*Doomed*: Aired Jan. 18, 2000
*A new Man*: Aired Jan. 25, 2000
*The I in Team*: Aired Feb. 8, 2000
*Goodbye Iowa*: Aired Feb. Feb 15, 2000
*This years girl* (Part one) Aired Feb. 22, 2000
*Who are you?* (Part Two) Aired Feb 29, 2000
*Superstar*: Aired April 4, 2000
*Where the Wild Things Are*: Aired April 25, 2000
*New Moon Rising*: Aired May 2, 2000
*The Yoko Factor*: Aired May 9, 2000
*Primeveal*: Aired May 16, 2000
*Restless*: Aired May 23, 2000


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 14, 2005)

With my avatar, you'd think I'd vote for Superstar, and I kind of want to, but I have to admit that Hush is the superior episode.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

I _will_ buck the trend, and I'm voting for "Superstar".  (And that's a cool avatar, *Mr.Patient*.

I love both Jane Espenson and Danny Strong: and the commentary on the Buffy DVD set for this episode? Was awesome.  I find JE so much more interesting in her commentaries than any of the other Buffy alums.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 14, 2005)

If you want great DVD commentary, check out Conversations with Dead People, with Jane, Drew Goddard, Tom Lenk and Danny Strong (plus the director, whose name I forget).


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2005)

Restless, no doubt. Great, great dream episode with finally some things that *don't* make sense, and the foreshadowing of Buffy's death.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally, an easy one. _Hush_, without question.


----------



## LordVyreth (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I think I'll vote for Beer Bad...


















Nah, I'm just messing with ya.     But considering my choice for season 1, I thought it would be halfway believable.  I'll go with Hush as well.  I'm pleasantly surprised at the love for Superstar, though.  I thought it wasn't a very well-liked episode.  The Zeppo's win was even more shocking, though.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

> If you want great DVD commentary, check out Conversations with Dead People, with Jane, Drew Goddard, Tom Lenk and Danny Strong (plus the director, whose name I forget).




I agree. Drew, Jane, and Danny were entertaining and informative (as usual), but did Tom even say anything?  I've heard that he is not a big fan of cons, commentaries, etc., and, IMO, it kinda showed.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to go with Hush. It was the only episode of Buffy or Angel to ever give me nightmares. 

I still get goosebumps when I think of the gentlemen and how they just seem to glide across the floor to come and get you.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going with Hush, though there are quite a few really good season 4 episodes as well


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 14, 2005)

While Hush was scary as heck, and Superstar made me laugh harder than any episode of Buffy...as a whole episode I have to vote for *Restless.*  The deep delving into the minds and experiences of the main characters intrigued me.  All of the clues and predictions on where the series was going from there were quite amazing.  I loved the (however brief) appearance of Snyder and the Apocalypse Now references.  This is my second favorite episode of the entire series, only defeated by "The Zeppo."


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 14, 2005)

Although I think Hush will probably win this round, my vote is going to Who Are You?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2005)

both Faith episodes together would have gotten my vote, but alone they just don't stack up for me.  Combine the 2 episodes from Angel and it is probably the best 4 episode stretch.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 14, 2005)

Though I admit that Hush is great, and I'm torn by not voting for it, I think I'm going to give a tip of the hat to "Who Are You?". The character elements of a body-switched Faith and Buffy give this one a major appeal to me. Especially the end, when Faith/Buffy has to go and save the people in the church (I love Riley's line about it being his church.) Of course, it has a lot of really good Riley moments, too, and Riley is one of the better developed characters of the fourth and fifth seasons, IMO.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll give "Who are You" my vote for 3rd place that season (Part One of that tale was just set up, all the fun stuff happened in Part Two).   And Hush is a solid 2nd place - great villains and a neat gimmic.  But my season four winner.....

*Wild at Heart*
This was the penultimate Willow episode of the first four seasons.   The exchanges between her and Oz in that episode are terrific.   It is also the first time that she's really has to face  major negative consequences of her use of magic.   And even though we did see Oz a few times after this, it was for all intensive purposes Seth Green's swan song from the series.    I would suggest that any of you with the DVD's should rewatch this episode again before you cast your vote.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I'll give "Who are You" my vote for 3rd place that season (Part One of that tale was just set up, all the fun stuff happened in Part Two).   And Hush is a solid 2nd place - great villains and a neat gimmic.  But my season four winner.....
> 
> *Wild at Heart*
> This was the penultimate Willow episode of the first four seasons.   The exchanges between her and Oz in that episode are terrific.   It is also the first time that she's really has to face  major negative consequences of her use of magic.   And even though we did see Oz a few times after this, it was for all intensive purposes Seth Green's swan song from the series.    I would suggest that any of you with the DVD's should rewatch this episode again before you cast your vote.



 too late


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

Hush 

The gentalmen have to be some of the best villains from this series. 
the music drives 1/2 the episode and the plot bounds forward will all characters developing. 
almost every scene is a classic,  and points for the orginality of silence.  

although Restless was a close 2nd. 
but Ive seen dream sequences before and since, Hush was a sigular event. 

3rd place Fear Itself 
- the espisode that hooked me into the series,  Anya in the completely incomprehensible bunny suit, which slowly became clear as I became a regular, then fanatic.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 14, 2005)

Hush. As good as some episodes are in season four, none of them come close to the genius that is Hush.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll go with "Hush"...


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hush


----------



## Richards (Feb 14, 2005)

"Hush" for me as well.

Johnathan


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 15, 2005)

Ditto for Hush... although A New Man is a close second for me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going with *Hush*.  Restless and Who Are You? were close second and third.  I'll have to agree that if This Year's Girl and Who Are You? could be counted as one, they'd get my vote.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 16, 2005)

Hush.

For years after that episode I could give my daughter the willies just by grinning and pantomiming holding a blade in my hand.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gonna vote with the majority and select Hush as my favorite season 4 episode.


----------



## Xath (Feb 16, 2005)

I just started watching Buffy/Angel about a month ago to keep up in conversation with my boyfriend, who loves both series.  So he lent me what he has on DVD.  I'm watching them all in order, and am on Buffy Season 5/Angel Season 2 right now.  So I guess I'll have to hurry up and watch if I want to keep up with this poll. 

My season 4 vote is for Hush.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, no surprises here.
The top Season 4 epsiode is....

*Hush*, with 14 votes. It will join *Prophecy Girl*, *Passion*, and *the Zeppo* in the finals.

Other choices, in descending order, are:
*Restless*, with 2 votes
*Who are you?* with 2 votes
*Wild at Heart*, with 1 votes
*Superstar* with 1 vote.

Season 5 coming up.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, here we go with Season 5...

*Buffy vs. Dracula*: Aired Sept. 26, 2000
*Real Me*: Aired Oct. 03, 2000
*The Replacement*:  Aired Oct. 10, 2000
*Out of My Mind*:  Aired Oct. 17, 2000
*No Place Like Home*: Aired Oct. 24, 2000
*Family*: Aired Nov. 07, 2000
*Fool for Love*: Aired Nov. 14, 2000
*Shadow*:  Aired Nov. 21, 2000
*Listening to Fear*: Aired Nov. 28, 2000
*Into the Woods*: Aired Dec. 19, 2000
*Triangle*:  Aired Jan. 09, 2001
*Checkpoint*: Aired Jan. 23, 2001
*Blood Ties*: Aired Feb. 06, 2001
*Crush*: Aired Feb. 13, 2001
*I Was Made to Love You*: Aired Feb. 20, 2001
*The Body*: Aired Feb. 27, 2001
*Forever*: Aired April 17, 2001
*Intervention*: Aired April 24, 2001
*Tough Love*: Aired May 01, 2001
*Spiral*: Aired May 08, 2001
*The Weight of the World*: Aired  May 15, 2001
*The Gift*:  Aired May 22, 2001


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 16, 2005)

_The Body_. Without question. The only time I ever cried watching _Buffy_. 


Anya: "Are they gonna cut the body open?"
Willow: "Oh my God! Would you just... stop talking? Just... shut your mouth! Please!"
Anya: "What am I doing?"
Willow: "How can you act like that?"
Anya: "Am I supposed to be changing my clothes a lot? Is that the helpful thing to do?"
Xander: "Guys—"
Willow: "The way you behave—"
Anya: "Nobody will tell me."
Willow: "Because it's not okay for you to be asking these things!"
Anya (crying): "But I don't understand! I don't understand how this all happens. How we go through this. I mean, I knew her, and then she's, there's just a body, and I don't understand why she just can't get back in it and not be dead anymore! It's stupid! It's mortal and stupid! And, and Xander's crying and not talking, and, and I was having fruit punch, and I thought, well Joyce will never have any more fruit punch, ever, and she'll never have eggs, or yawn or brush her hair, not ever, and no one will explain to me why. (She puts her hand over her face, crying.)"
Willow (after a long pause): "We don't know... how it works... why."


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll go with The Gift, but I want to also give a nod to Real Me, which is terrific and will probably not be mentioned by anyone else.


----------



## Seule (Feb 16, 2005)

Buffy Vs. Dracula.

  --Seule


----------



## Berandor (Feb 16, 2005)

This time I'll choose the winner: Real Me!

Just kidding.

It's a very difficult decision. I think the Body is one of the most haunting hours I've ever seen on TV - simply excrutiating.

But I'll go for the Series Finale, simply because it wasn't the series finale 

My vote goes to "The Gift".


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 16, 2005)

I really liked Season 5, especially upon re-viewing it.
There were some stellar episodes.  While I loved "The Body" (and I think it will win), my vote is going with "Into the Woods."


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 16, 2005)

I have to go with The Body. There are so many layers to this episode. Watching Buffy who is no stranger to death find her mom's body. And you see regardless of the fact that she is the slayer and has saved the world and has to again that she is still just a young woman on the verge of becoming an adult.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 16, 2005)

*The Body* for me too.  I think it really had some awesome Anya moments.  And the fact that it had next to no music  made it a great counterpoint between it and Hush.  Fool for love was high on my list of choices too.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 16, 2005)

"The Body".


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

The Body, it is perhaps the best single episode on TV that dealt with death I've ever seen.  It is a very powerful and emotional episode.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 16, 2005)

I just watched it again last night to make sure..."The Gift". While I enjoyed Seasons 6 & 7, I think that this episode would have been the perfect series finale.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 16, 2005)

Again, so many good choices. Giles killing Ben in The Gift was almost enough to make it my favorite, but... I still have to go with *The Body*. I will never forget that episode.


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm voting for "The Gift".  It wrapped things up so nicely...I was suprised by Buffy's death and anticipate seeing my friends' reaction when we get to this episode (we are in the middle of an all-semester Buffy/Angel marathon).


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 16, 2005)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> "The Gift".....I think that this episode would have been the perfect series finale.




I agree totally.  *The Gift * gets my Season Five vote.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 17, 2005)

The Gift.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm voting for The Gift, which I suspect will take this season by storm.

However, I'd like to mention that "The Replacement" has one of the most poignant character moments of the season, delivered at the end by Riley in his "but she doesn't love me" speech. Wow. So out of the blue, and so heart wrenching. Riley continues (up till his departure at mid-season) to be one of the best developed and (to me) most likeable characters on this show.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 17, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I'd like to mention that "The Replacement" has one of the most poignant character moments of the season, delivered at the end by Riley in his "but she doesn't love me" speech. Wow.



Plus the rest of that episode was a lot of fun too.    And the 2nd Zander wasn't done with camera tricks either - they got Nicholas's twin brother for the part.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> _The Body_. Without question. The only time I ever cried watching _Buffy_.




Erm ... even posted the text that did it. 
I have nothing to add.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 17, 2005)

So...I had to reread the instructions on this thread.  They distinctly said FAVORITE episode of Buffy.  I don't think I can honestly say that "The Body" was my favorite episode.  The best episode?  Of the series maybe.  The only episode to make me cry on every occasion I've watched it (except the time I watched it with commentary...that's the only time I can make it through.)  SMG's best acting in the entire series?  Emma's best acting?

However, when I decide it's time to watch season five, and I go for my favorite episode...I never grab The Body.  It makes me sad.  I grab my vote for season five favorite *"Fool for Love"* .  It is the episode where I started rooting for Spike to turn good-guy completely.  The episode where I started, somewhere in the back of my mind, realising that Chipped-Spike wasn't, in fact, LAME, but has distinct possibilities over the course of the series.  Add to that the Angel sister episode, "Darla", and they are two VERY good episodes of TV.

Speaking of which, can we have an Angel-vivor next?  And then pit the winners of the two series against each other?  Smile Time will clearly win, but I'd like to make it official (giggle)


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 17, 2005)

The Gift... more of Doc (Joel Gray's so cool), Giles killing Ben, Spike crouched on the ground crying at the end... a lot of pieces made up this great 100th episode.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 17, 2005)

The Gift.


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 17, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Well, here we go with Season 5...
> 
> *Family*: Aired Nov. 07, 2000
> *The Body*: Aired Feb. 27, 2001




Tough choice for me between these two...

Can I give a half vote for each?


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 18, 2005)

The last great season of The Slayer.  *pause of reverence*

Not as strong as 2 or 3 but great TV.  So many awesome moments.  It really felt like the end.  So much death.  So much loss.

Without question, the best ep was The Body.

Other episodes had better singular moments (see: the last 15 minutes of The Gift) but this one had perfect pitch and tone throughout. The DVD commentary made it even better. Whedon knows his craft and he knows it well. Who would have guessed that such awesome humanity could be produced by a show called, "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer."

I felt numb the entire time watching the episode and then on the repeat viewing. For any who have lost a loved one, there aren't many cathartic moments found in TV or on film and this was one of them. Captured it perfectly. And for any fan of the show, the abrupt loss of Joyce Summers was a painful one. And you actually felt it. That's hard to do. A sucker-punch, right through the cathode ray tube of your TV.

*bam*

Then nothing.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> For any who have lost a loved one, there aren't many cathartic moments found in TV or on film and this was one of them.




You've got that right. Watching The Body brought back many feelings I had after my fathers death 10 years ago, and really made me think about what I went through at the time. I've never had a reaction to a tv show or movie on such a personal level. Joss and cast were able to take something that almost everyone has to deal with at some time in their life and make an episode mean something personally.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm. Interestingly, we have a tie!    
The winners are:
*The Gift* and *The Body* with a total of 8 votes each.
They will move on to join past season winners in the finals.

Trailing behind, with one vote each, were:
*Buffy vs. Dracula*,
*Into the Woods*, and 
*Fool for Love*.

Season 6 coming up!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, we're down to the final two seasons!
So far, we have confirmed that *Prophecy Girl*, *Passion*, *The Zeppo*, *Hush*, *The Gift* and *The Body* are all in the finals!
Let's move on to Season 6.


*Bargaining* Aired Oct. 02, 2001
*After Life* Aired Oct. 09, 2001
*Flooded*  Aired Oct. 16, 2001
*Life Serial*  Aired Oct. 23, 2001
*All the Way* Aired Oct. 30, 2001
*Once More with Feeling* Aired Nov. 6, 2001
*Tabula Rasa* Aired Nov. 13, 2001
*Smashed* Aired Nov. 20, 2001
*Wrecked* Aired Nov. 27, 2001
*Gone* Aired Jan. 08, 2002
*Doublemeat Palace* Aired Jan. 29, 2002
*Dead Thing* Aired Feb. 5, 2002
*Older and Far Away* Aired Feb. 12, 2002
*As You Were* Aired Feb. 26, 2002
*Hell's Bells* Aired March 05, 2002
*Normal Again* Aired March 12, 2002
*Entropy* Aired April 30, 2002
*Seeing Red* Aired May 07, 2002
*Villains* Aired May 14, 2002
*Two to Go (Part 1 of 2)* Aired May 21, 2002
*Grave (Part 2 of 2)* Aired May 21, 2002


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2005)

Once More with Feeling

Well written, well acted, and it had a lot of good plot points in it really advancing the season.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm.
Well, I enjoyed OMWF, but my vote has to go to "Tabula Rasa": it's one of the few Buffy eps where I atually laughed out loud.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm. It's a tough call between Tabula Rasa & Seeing Red. I think I have to go with _Tabula Rasa_.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 18, 2005)

> Speaking of which, can we have an Angel-vivor next? And then pit the winners of the two series against each other? Smile Time will clearly win, but I'd like to make it official (giggle)




If there's enough interest, sure.    
Though I really liked Puppet!Angel, IMHO, I'm not sure that "Smile-TIme" would necessarily win for the season, let alone overall.  Some of the 4th Season episodes were truly phenomenal, and added to the overall arc of the Season, where "Smile Time" was just a funny one-off episode.


----------



## Seule (Feb 18, 2005)

I have to vote with Once More With Feeling.  It's the most memorable episode they've done, and one of my top two favourites (with Hush).  Fabulously different episode.

  --Seule


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 18, 2005)

No question about it*...."Once more with Feeling"*


----------



## Richards (Feb 19, 2005)

"Once More With Feeling," with "Tabula Rasa" as a close second.

Johnathan


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 19, 2005)

"Once More With Feeling" is one of the best 42 minutes of TV ever.

I loved the finale where Xander ends up saving the world.  I shed a single tear at that moment but as a whole, the musical wins it.  Pure brilliance.  It could have crashed and burned but instead it was pure joy and is always one of my main arguements for continuing the series past season 5.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You've got that right. Watching The Body brought back many feelings I had after my fathers death 10 years ago, and really made me think about what I went through at the time. I've never had a reaction to a tv show or movie on such a personal level. Joss and cast were able to take something that almost everyone has to deal with at some time in their life and make an episode mean something personally.



 Classic TV.  I can't ever see anyone doing that kind of episode any better.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 19, 2005)

Once More With Feeling. Definitely.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 19, 2005)

Once more with feeling.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 19, 2005)

Season Six:  Once More With Feeling.
  Season Five:  The Gift
  Season Four:  Hush
  Season Three:  Doppelganger Land
  Season Two:  Halloween
  Season One:  The Puppet Show


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2005)

"Once More with Feeling" barely edges out "Seeing Red" for me...


----------



## Staffan (Feb 19, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> "Once More With Feeling" is one of the best 42 minutes of TV ever.
> 
> I loved the finale where Xander ends up saving the world.  I shed a single tear at that moment but as a whole, the musical wins it.  Pure brilliance.  It could have crashed and burned but instead it was pure joy and is always one of my main arguements for continuing the series past season 5.



I'm in agreement with the Earther here, except to note that OMWF is longer than the standard 42 minutes.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 19, 2005)

Once More With Feeling. I was a liitle concerned when I heard they were going to do a musical but they pulled it off. I listen to the sound track at least once a week.

Tabula Rasa would be my second choice. It is actually one of my top favorite episodes the dialogue is so funny and the way the shows pokes fun at it self just made all the funnier.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 19, 2005)

ditto. 
OMWF 

I still occasionally get the songs stuck in my head. 
If I had enough enthusiasm I would start a best song tangent, perhaps adding the themes from firefly and angel into a poll.   But I don't have a list, and would have to watch the episode again and take notes. 

My wife votes for Tabula Rasa - we both like buffy, but our tastes are slightly differernt, the musical is her number 2 pick.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 19, 2005)

Once More with Feeling


----------



## Xath (Feb 19, 2005)

Just finished watching "The Body" and wow...

Season 6 vote: Once More With Feeling  

It was the first episode of Buffy I ever saw.  And I loved it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 19, 2005)

Once More With Feeling


----------



## Archon (Feb 20, 2005)

"Once More With Feeling" is obviously my favorite.


----------



## Xath (Feb 20, 2005)

While playing Wheel of Time, my group once spontaneously broke out into "I've got a theory."  It was friggen awesome.  And then we just started to sing the other songs.  

We've also just started singing "Duel of the Fates."  Broke out into harmony and everything.


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 20, 2005)

OMWF.  Well done and crystalized all the conflicts that were implied before, and erupted afterwards.  (Although Season 6 turned into Spuffy porn after this point, and I can't say that was one of my favorite things to view.)


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 20, 2005)

Bargaining.  I'd probably vote for OMWF too, but I only saw it that first time it aired.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 20, 2005)

What a lot of fun.  You guys have been real swell.
And there's not a one who can say this ended well.
All those secrets you've been concealing--
Say you're happy now, *once more with feeling*.
Now I gotta run.  See you all in hell...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 20, 2005)

"Once More with Feeling"  The best Buffy Episode EVAR!


----------



## Klaus (Feb 20, 2005)

Once More With Feeling.

Man, Amber Benson has a nice voice!

The only high mark in an otherwise dreadful season (only the last season was worse).


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 20, 2005)

My vote also goes for Once More With Feeling, would never have believed they could pull off a musical but they did it and they did it in style. And yes, Amber Benson has a stunning voice!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 20, 2005)

Let's hurry Season 6 up...I think we all can see which episode won.   If we get through Buffy quick enough, we can do an Angel vs. Buffy contest as well. As an aside, I just watched Season 5 of Angel in 2 days and my eyes need a rest...


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 21, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Once More with Feeling* Aired Nov. 6, 2001
> *Tabula Rasa* Aired Nov. 13, 2001




I'm sure the musical will get the lion's share of the votes, but I'm a fan of Tabula Rasa myself.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, no surprises here.
*Once More With Feeling* swept Season 6, with 21 votes.

A distant second was *Tabula Rasa* with 3 votes, and bringing up the rear was *Bargaining* with 1 vote.

On to Season 7, and then the finals (which we'll handle a little differently: more on that later.)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, all that remains is Season 7.
The finalists so far are:
*Prophecy Girl*, *Passion*, *The Zeppo*, *Hush*, *The Body*, *The Gift*, and *Once More with Feeling*.

On to Season 7:
*Lessons* Aired Sept. 24, 2002
*Beneath You* Aired Oct. 01, 2002
*Same Time, Same Place* Aired Oct. 08, 2002
*Help* Aired Oct. 15, 2002
*Selfless* Aired Oct. 22, 2002
*Him* Aired Nov. 05, 2002
*Conversations with Dead People* Aired Nov. 12, 2002
*Sleeper* Aired Nov. 19, 2002
*Never Leave Me* Aired Nov. 26, 2002
*Bring on the Night* Aired Dec. 17, 2002
*Showtime* Aired Jan. 07, 2003
*Potential* Aired Jan, 21, 2003
*The Killer in Me* Aired Feb, 04, 2003
*First Date* Aired Feb. 11, 2003
*Get it Done* Aired Feb. 18. 2003
*Storyteller* Aired Feb. 25, 2003
*Lies My Parents Told Me* Aired Mar. 25, 2003
*Empty Places* Aired April 29, 2003
*Touched* Aired May 06, 2003
*End of Days* Aired May 13, 2003
*Chosen* Aired May 20, 2003


----------



## Berandor (Feb 22, 2005)

Season 7, as a whole, was very disappointing.

But Chosen was good. Exhibit A: Giles is playing a dwarf in D&D. Exhibit B: the slayer montage. If only Anya would have gotten a better send-off.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 22, 2005)

The *best* episodes of this lackluster season, IMO, were *Storyteller*, *Chosen*, and *CwDP*, but I'm not voting for any of them. 

A) Storyteller focused on Andrew. While I enjoy Tom Lenk in general, and thought he did a good job as Andrew, the character is repugnant to me. So, that's out.
B) CWDP: While it _did_ have the return of Joyce (Yay!!), it also had the senseless death of Jonathan, one of my favorite tertiary characacters.(Booo!!)
C) Chosen: Anya deserved a better send-off.

Therefore, my favorite episode of the season would have to be "Him".


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Conversations with Dead People

One of the few truely spooky episodes in the series and one of the few high lites of the disappointing 7th season.  Him would be my second favorite and easily the funniest episode in the season.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 22, 2005)

Even though it deserved to be 2 hours long, Chosen was my favorite.  It was an excellent bookend to the first episode and finished off the series correctly.  Not as good as the Angel finale but it was the best episode of the flawed season 7.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Conversations with Dead People
> 
> One of the few truely spooky episodes in the series and one of the few high lites of the disappointing 7th season.  Him would be my second favorite and easily the funniest episode in the season.



 Yes, but look at Him, and then look at Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered. Difference much?


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 22, 2005)

I have to pick Chosen.  This was not my favorite season by a long shot.  It was good to see Faith back. And I liked Andrew but I really hated it when they killed Jonathion and Anya. My favorite scenes were with Spike and Buffy. In the end he was the one who turned out to be the most loyal.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 22, 2005)

It's got to be Selfless.  With the washed-out film of Anya's (Aud's) origins, the tying up of loose ends from Becoming, Part II, Something Blue, and Triangle, and some brilliant lines ("It's like someone slaughtered an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog!"), it was already one of the all-time greats in my book.  And then there was a musical number.  Simply a perfect episode.

Honorable mention: CWDP (of course).


----------



## Klaus (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh. Can't vote for any of these episodes, since I found them utterly boring and depressing.

Okay, maybe Chosen, if only for the dwarven urgrosh... I mean, the Scythe.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 22, 2005)

To vote here I have to go back to my first time watching these episodes.  Overall, I did find the season dissapointing, but when I was watching them the first time, the monolouge by the First at the very end of Lessons  scared the pants off of me and got me excited for the entire season to come.  That part of Lessons plus the Return of Sunnydale High and Crazy Spike gets Lessons  my vote.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Yes, but look at Him, and then look at Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered. Difference much?




Ya, there is similar theme to the episodes but they were done ratrher differnetly and Him had I think funnier lines and situations since it wasn't really plot important.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 22, 2005)

Curses!
I forgot about "Selfless": had I thought of it, that would have gotten my vote.    :\ 

I love that episode, because Anya was a character I initally despised, but, as the seasons passed, due in large part to Emma Caufield's acting, I gradually came to love.  (Witness Anya's speech during "The Body", or her bravura job in "Selfless" and "OMWF".)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess I have to go with Chosen.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm casting my vote for *Lies My Parents Told Me*.    I really enjoyed the altercation between Spike and Principle Wood but what really made the episode was the cooperation of Giles towards Wood's plan to kill Spike.




BTW, the above list is missing the episode "Dirty Girls" - April 15, 2003.   Not the best episode but it did introduce Caleb.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 22, 2005)

Chosen


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 22, 2005)

Conversations With Dead People. A really alternately creepy and insightful episode, that seemed to set up a truly epic final season of Buffy. 

Unfortunately, the rest of the season was largely (and disappointingly) confined to Buffy losing, making a comeback, and giving big speeches to the Potentials, all in the course of either the same episode or a two-episode arc.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

Selfless - cheesey monster, but good story. 
did anyone else miss that Halfrack (as mortal) was in Fool for Love? 
they mentioned it on the commentary but I was clueless until then.

CWDP, Storyteller, and Him, perhaps Same Time, Same Place all are in the running. but Chosen? sigh. I was disappointed, but then other than the above episodes much of this season is hard to watch.  I can't believe that the writters mentioned how boring buffy's motivational speeches were, and then went right back to doing more of them. And the Andrew in Storyteller is so gay, it has always been hinted at, he practically comes out in this episode. And more power to him. Then his final apperance in Angel completely reverses this trend WTF?  but I guess that is an angel problem not buffy.   

and the Shiney Sycthe thing? mucho cheese.  Sigh.  
I are we doing angel next or a mixed season run off?
EDIT :I vote for the latter, Listing a Favorite and Runner Up episodes.


----------



## Brakkart (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll cast my vote for Conversations With Dead People, which was genuinely creepy (and Buffy getting a psyche exam was funny. Plus I LOVE the song Blue by Angie Hart that accompanied the episode, really captivating piece of music.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 22, 2005)

I liked season 7.  It isn't my favorite, but to me, it was still a solid season.  I don't think Jonathan's death was senseless at all.  It brought key players together and his character was finished anyways; he should have died by Willow's hand.  Anywho, my vote goes to *End of Days*.  Buffy finally stopped being Depressed Girl, got some sort of closure with Spike, regained her sense of direction, resolved some things with Angel, and had her great epiphany about the First.  It was the equivalent of some of the themes in Graduation Day for me.


----------



## Richards (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going with "Selfless," although I also really liked "Beneath You" if only for that final scene of Spike hanging on the cross, skin starting to burn.

Johnathan


----------



## Ssyleia (Feb 23, 2005)

I vote for "Beneath You" - the episode generated a lot of tension and excitement even though the "conclusion" in later episodes did not live up to it.

Of course, "Chosen" and "Storyteller" come close and CWDP is another highlight


----------



## Blue Prussian (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll go with Storyteller. I don't really understand all the Season 7 hate.  The only thing I hated about it was knowing it was the last season of a great show.  Given all the sad and depressing plotlines leftover from Season 6 that they had to wrap up, I 'm not sure how they could have done things differently...


----------



## BryonD (Feb 23, 2005)

Conversations with Dead People


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 23, 2005)

I liked this Season better than Season 4, but it was definitely not the best. I guess I'm the only one who is going to vote for "Showtime"...


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 23, 2005)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only one who is going to vote for "Showtime"...



I almost did.  I really thought the showdown between Buffy and the Ubervamp with the potentials watching was very well done.  I just liked "Lies My Parents Told Me" a little bit more.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 23, 2005)

"Beneath you"  I love this episode.  I would've gotten the Spike figure based on the episode if he didn't have a totally blank look on his face.  My favorite quote is something like:
Buffy:"Spike, you're crazy!"
Spike: Kinda lucid during his rambling, "Um yeah, where have you been?"


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 23, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Conversations with Dead People* Aired Nov. 12, 2002
> *Storyteller* Aired Feb. 25, 2003




Both good episodes, but Storyteller was, in my opinion, one of the funniest hours on television.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 23, 2005)

Blue Prussian said:
			
		

> I'll go with Storyteller. I don't really understand all the Season 7 hate. The only thing I hated about it was knowing it was the last season of a great show. Given all the sad and depressing plotlines leftover from Season 6 that they had to wrap up, I 'm not sure how they could have done things differently...




I felt the writing in season 7 wasn't nearly as sharp. In the previous season, it felt like the shows got a lot of rewrites and a lot of polish until the script was _juuuuuust _right. A lot of season 7 seemed "good enough."

IOW, it's not that it was bad, it's that it didn't match the previous standards.

PS


----------



## Berandor (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought season 7 was too static. It was about the first evil all the time, they were at Buffy's home all the time... I mean, compare it to season 5, where we had a fairly demanding main evil, as well, and still we got monsters of the week, different locations, etc.

And I'm not gonna go into 
a) the Giles-beheading stunt they did without really paying it off
b) the stupid concept of slayers-in-training (because neither Buffy nor Faith had been approached by Watchers before her calling).


----------



## Storminator (Feb 23, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> b) the stupid concept of slayers-in-training (because neither Buffy nor Faith had been approached by Watchers before her calling).




Kendra was given to her watcher as a small child. She barely remembered her parents.

PS


----------



## Berandor (Feb 23, 2005)

Ah, but that's Kendra. Me Kendra, me no friends.  Also, her village had an old tradition of tribal protecter, IIRC. I just think it's silly that the watcher's council would go and train all those girls when recent history had shown their predictions of who'd become a new slayer to be incorrect twice in five years.

To say nothing about the fact that this concept was pulled out of nothing, Kendra notwithstanding.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 23, 2005)

I was thinking about this thread today and then I got to ranking the seasons in my head. For me the Seasons would go like this:

Season 3 (The Wish, Doppelgangland, The Zeppo, Earshot, Grad Day I & II) 
Season 2 (BB&B, Passion, What's My Line I & II, The Dark Age)
Season 5 
Season 1
Season 6
Season 7
Season 4

I don't know why, but Season 4 is just the weakest for me. The Initiative and Adam plotlines did nothing for me...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 23, 2005)

I think season 4 was kinda weak because it was a transition season.  They were graduating and you had loose ends on all the characters on where they would go etc.  They had to evolve and season 4 was where they did it.  Afterwards, you get the seriousness of 5-7.  Seasons 1-3 were all about them in their teenage years when slaying and whatnot wasn't so bad.  They really upped the the level of the Slayer mythos at the tail end of season 4 and on.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 23, 2005)

Storyteller.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 24, 2005)

To me, season 4 was one of the weakest overall, but oddly enough, had some of the single best episodes of any season. I recall being struck by that thought when viewing it recently. The overall story arc was not very well done, and Adam certainly wasn't any kind of interesting villain (he had potential, but it wasn't realized). Yet some of the episodes of that season stand out as being some of the best written and performed of any season, IMO.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> To me, season 4 was one of the weakest overall, but oddly enough, had some of the single best episodes of any season. I recall being struck by that thought when viewing it recently. The overall story arc was not very well done, and Adam certainly wasn't any kind of interesting villain (he had potential, but it wasn't realized). Yet some of the episodes of that season stand out as being some of the best written and performed of any season, IMO.




That's how I feel, individually the season has some of the best episodes, but the seasonal arc was not so good.  Still, I liked the season better then most people here based on the strength of some of the episodes.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's how I feel, individually the season has some of the best episodes, but the seasonal arc was not so good.  Still, I liked the season better then most people here based on the strength of some of the episodes.




Oddly, and it's been a while since I last had my week+ Buffy viewing-fest, but it seems to me that season 5 had a good overarching story arc, and a great payoff and conclusion (in "The Gift"), but had weaker "non-arc" stories, as opposed to season 4's great non-arc stories, but weak uber-plot.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 24, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Oddly, and it's been a while since I last had my week+ Buffy viewing-fest, but it seems to me that season 5 had a good overarching story arc, and a great payoff and conclusion (in "The Gift"), but had weaker "non-arc" stories, as opposed to season 4's great non-arc stories, but weak uber-plot.



 I agree completely, both on S4 and S5.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 24, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> To me, season 4 was one of the weakest overall, but oddly enough, had some of the single best episodes of any season. I recall being struck by that thought when viewing it recently. The overall story arc was not very well done, and Adam certainly wasn't any kind of interesting villain (he had potential, but it wasn't realized). Yet some of the episodes of that season stand out as being some of the best written and performed of any season, IMO.




Season 4 was when I started watching Buffy, so I've always liked it more that is warranted. By contrast, I thought season 1 was pretty weak, with a few good episodes. Had I watched seasons 2 & 3 before I saw 4, my opinion of the season would probably be very different.

PS


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 24, 2005)

And the winner for Season 7 is...
*Chosen*, with 6 votes. (I actually consider this a bit of an upset: I thought that CwDP would win hands down.

But, votes were split.
Trailing behind were:
*CwDP* with 4 votes.
*Selfless*, with 4 votes. (I did indeed change my vote after re-watching both "Selfless" and "Him" last night: Anya singing totally sold me.)
*Storyteller* with 3 votes.
*Beneath you* with 2 votes.

And, with one vote each:
*Lies my parents told me*, *End of days*, *Lessons*, and *Showtime*.

So, the stage is set for the final.
This is going to run slightly differently:_when you cast your vote, you're voting for the episode you want to be eliminated_!  We'll eliminate one episode at a time until we have a winner.

And the choices are:
*Prophecy Girl*
*Passion*
*The Zeppo*
*Hush*
*The Body*
*The Gift*
*Once more with feeling*
*Chosen*

*Remember you're voting on the one you want eliminated!*

PS: WHo wants to run Angel-vivor?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd take "Chosen" off of the above list


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm voting off "The Zeppo".


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I agree completely, both on S4 and S5.




I just can't like the middle of S5, because I liked Riley (and never thought much of the 'Spike's redemption' sub-plot; any rational Slayer would have staked him when they had the chance -- and that goes for Angel, too), and they totally destroyed his character.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 24, 2005)

Chosen.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 24, 2005)

Passion.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2005)

Chosen needs to go.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, drop Chosen.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 24, 2005)

_Chosen_, you are the weakest link. Goodby.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 24, 2005)

I am voting for Prophecy Girl


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 24, 2005)

Chosen, you killed Anya and had the Slayerettes holding their own against a legion of ubervamps before their Exaltations.  For these crimes, I vote that you be banished.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

I choose Choosen.....


----------



## Richards (Feb 24, 2005)

I, also, have chosen "Chosen."

Johnathan


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 24, 2005)

Say bye bye Chosen.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 24, 2005)

Chosen.  Begrudgingly.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 24, 2005)

Chosen. Weakest season.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 24, 2005)

And the last shall be first (one gone)...Chosen


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 25, 2005)

How did Chosen make this list anyway? Definitely the easiest vote for me... drop it.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 25, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> How did Chosen make this list anyway? Definitely the easiest vote for me... drop it.



 It won the best ep from season 7.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 25, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> PS: Who wants to run Angel-vivor?




I'll do it...I'll get it started on Sunday.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 25, 2005)

*sigh*  I'll go with *Chosen* as well.


----------



## Cor Azer (Feb 25, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Prophecy Girl*
> *Passion*
> *The Zeppo*
> *Hush*
> ...




Hmm... Who should go... For me it comes down to Prophecy Girl or Chosen... Neither really did it for me, but I expected more from Chosen, so I'll give that one the punt.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 25, 2005)

Chosen.  A good episode, but it should've been 2 hours.


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2005)

ShadowDenizen- you can probably do the entire finals (using the "vote off the one you don't like) method in one step.  Just ask everyone to rate all of the episodes 1 (best) to 7 (worst).  Then the episode with the most 7s is eliminated.  Everyone's preferences will now be 1 (best) to 6 (worst) when you remove the eliminated episode.

Then the episode with the most 6s is eliminated.  Everyone’s preferences will now be 1 (best) to 5 (worst) when you remove that episode.  Repeating this process should give you a winner in the same way that carrying out 6 rounds of voting would.  Let me know if you think this logic is wrong somewhere.  Having seen 3 episodes of Buffy in my entire life, I can't really vote for an ultimate episode.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 25, 2005)

I suppose.    
But I kinda like the idea (and suspense) of "voting an episode off", rather than knowing what everyone's picks are on each of the episodes at once, if that makes sense.


That said...
It was no contest.

*Chosen* is the first to go.

Cast your vote for the next one off..
Choices are:

*Prophecy Girl*
*Passion*
*The Zeppo*
*Hush*
*The Body*
*The Gift*
*OMWF*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 25, 2005)

The Zeppo this time around.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll second "The Zeppo".


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 25, 2005)

The Zeppo


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2005)

The gift should be thrown off the tower.


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 25, 2005)

Tough call.  For me, it's between The Body and The Gift.  I think I'm going to go with... (flips coin) The Body.


----------



## Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm going to put back "The Gift."  (Does that make me a "de-gifter?")

Johnathan


----------



## Klaus (Feb 25, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I'm going to put back "The Gift."  (Does that make me a "de-gifter?")
> 
> Johnathan



 Zeppo


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

The gift, for me it is good for the season and the series buit not that great on its own.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 25, 2005)

Come on people, you take "The Body" over "The Gift"?  Body was an evocative episode but do you really want to sit down and watch it again?  I don't.   That's my vote this round, no more Body (Zeppo is one of the few Buffy episodes that I've never seen so I don't think it would be fair for me to vote for it).


----------



## cvrinn (Feb 25, 2005)

The Zeppo


----------



## Staffan (Feb 25, 2005)

I think I'll vote off "The Body" too. It's a very strong episode, but it's not all that Buffy-ish, really, and it was a big part of what started the slide into despair in later seasons.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 25, 2005)

The Zeppo


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 25, 2005)

The Passion


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 26, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I think I'll vote off "The Body" too. It's a very strong episode, but it's not all that Buffy-ish, really, and it was a big part of what started the slide into despair in later seasons.




You'd prefer that the show be kept light and endlessly fluffy?  What about the complaints that people have when they feel that there really isn't danger because they know that no one of importance will be offed?  Buffy was about dealing with real issues (acceptance, love, pain, loss) veiled in the supernatural.

My vote is for *Zeppo*


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 26, 2005)

This is like choosing between which supermodel to date.  Bad hoodoo!!!!

Okay, just kidding.  But not about the supermodel part - these episodes are all fantastic television and one of the reasons why we all loved the show.  It almost feels wrong at this point.  I digress....

Next to go:  Prophecy Girl.  Just because the other eps meant more to me and had more polish.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 26, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> You'd prefer that the show be kept light and endlessly fluffy?



No, but I prefer a mix of "fun" and "dramatic/dark" stuff. The end of season 5 and pretty much the whole of season 6 were just too dark, with even the few glimpses of fun-ness (Once More With Feeling, Tabula Rasa) having some pretty dark overtones (everyone learning about Buffy having been torn out of heaven, Tara and Willow splitting up over Willow's magic use).

Seasons 2 and 3 had their dark moments (Passion, Becoming, Helpless), but they were mixed up with the fun and fluffy stuff (Bewitched Bothered and Bewildered, the Zeppo, Doppelgangland). Season 6 and the last quarter of season 5 had very little in the way of "relief".


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to go with The Zeppo too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 26, 2005)

I kinda think it' would be unrealistic for everything to be just "fun dark" because there are consequences.  I mean they fight horrible, supernatural critters, it's bound to take a toll.  The show evolved, which is what it should do.  But I respect that you just didn't dig on it.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2005)

Bye-bye to "The Zeppo"...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 27, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Seasons 2 and 3 had their dark moments (Passion, Becoming, Helpless), but they were mixed up with the fun and fluffy stuff (Bewitched Bothered and Bewildered, the Zeppo, Doppelgangland). Season 6 and the last quarter of season 5 had very little in the way of "relief".




Rewatching the various DVDs recently, I was struck by how "dark" Season One was in comparison to the others. It was much more horror than later seasons- though I suspect you refer to "dark" in the sense of moody drama, rather than horror.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 27, 2005)

The Body

Too uniconic to be the best.  It was good at what it did, but it shouldn't be the best because it is not at all representative of the show's themes, meanings, and conventions.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 27, 2005)

Remove "The Gift"

Does anyone doubt that this will come down to "Hush" or "OMWF"?

Sam


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 27, 2005)

gotta go with Silvermoon on this one.  The Body is a very well done piece, but I always skip it.

Fling 'The Body.'


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 27, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Does anyone doubt that this will come down to "Hush" or "OMWF"?



Not necessarily, there is one other one on the list that I like better than those two.   Then again, my favorite episode ("The Wish") didn't even make the list, so what do I know.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 27, 2005)

It looks like my favorite episode (The Zeppo) is about to be voted off the island.  Oh well.   I will continue to try to eliminate Passion.


----------



## Tauric (Feb 27, 2005)

Dump "The Body".

Excellently acted, scripted, directed, but really painful to watch multiple times.  IMHO, that bars it from truly being the best.


----------



## jeffh (Feb 27, 2005)

Passion


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, it turned out ot be a heated contest, but *The Zeppo* is the next to go, with a total of 10 votes.

Trailing were:
*The Body* with 6 votes
*The Gift* with 4 votes
*Passion* with 2 votes 
and *Prophecy Girl* with 1 vote.

Next round:

*Prophecy Girl*
*Passion*
*Hush*
*The Gift*
*The Body*
*OMWF*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 28, 2005)

Kick _The Gift_ this time.


----------



## explosivo (Feb 28, 2005)

Getting in on this a little late.  Even though it's a great episode *The Body* has to get my vote.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 28, 2005)

Passion


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 28, 2005)

Passion again.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Feb 28, 2005)

Farewell Zeppo...alas.

I vote Prophecy Girl


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Bye bye to the Gift......


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2005)

give away *the Gift*.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 28, 2005)

*The Body*, same reason as last time.


----------



## Richards (Feb 28, 2005)

"The Gift" for me.

Johnathan


----------



## Klaus (Feb 28, 2005)

Body.


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 28, 2005)

The Body++


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 28, 2005)

*The Body* doesn't want to go on the cart, but it must.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll keep voting for the Body.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 28, 2005)

Prophecy Girl.

PS


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 28, 2005)

Remove 'The Gift'

Sam


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 28, 2005)

"The Body" shall be next...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 1, 2005)

Prophecy Girl


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 1, 2005)

Once More With... Passion.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2005)

The Body


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 1, 2005)

The Body... As has been said, great episode, but nto really the iconic Buffy.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 1, 2005)

Prophecy Girl

.... this just feels wrong.


----------



## wiseone (Mar 2, 2005)

Passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"Passion Rules Us All"


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting. No votes for "Hush" or "OMWF".    
I thought "The Body" would go further than it did, but it's gone, with a total of 9 votes.

Behind that is:
*The Gift* with 5 votes.
*Passion* and *Prophecy Girl* with a total of 4 vote each.

What' left?

*Prophecy Girl*
*Passion*
*Hush*
*The Gift*
*OMWF*

Remember, you're voting for the one to be kicked off.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll keep voting for Passion until everyone agrees with me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 2, 2005)

Get rid of The Gift, please! 


I'm sorry to see The Body go. Sure, it may not be iconic Buffy, but IMHO, it's still the best episode of the series. Not my first pick to watch, but certainly the one that brought more feeling than any other, and the acting and story is superb. Just because it's difficult to watch doesn't make it a poor choice. In fact, to me, that's all the more reason for it to be the best. Oh well.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 2, 2005)

I think I'll vote "the Gift" this time. But it's a *really* hard choice.


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 2, 2005)

This time I will say good bye to The Gift


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 2, 2005)

> 'm sorry to see The Body go. Sure, it may not be iconic Buffy, but IMHO, it's still the best episode of the series. Not my first pick to watch, but certainly the one that brought more feeling than any other, and the acting and story is superb. Just because it's difficult to watch doesn't make it a poor choice. In fact, to me, that's all the more reason for it to be the best. Oh well.




I agree.
So many memorable moments from that episode! Anya's "Why?" speech, the fake-out in the beginning where Joyce comes back to life.. Sigh. I though "The Body" would do better.

For that reason, I'm banishing "Once More With Feeling".. with emphasis!


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 2, 2005)

The Gift.  I shall have my vengence for the wretched season 5!


----------



## Storminator (Mar 2, 2005)

Prophecy Girl, again.

PS


----------



## Klaus (Mar 2, 2005)

gift


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 2, 2005)

I prophesize..."Prophecy Girl" goes next...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 2, 2005)

It will only get harder from here.

I've got to say bye bye to Prophecy Girl now.  I do greatly enjoy the episode.  Just not as much as the others left.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 3, 2005)

Prophecy Girl



			
				Mr.Patient said:
			
		

> I'll keep voting for Passion until everyone agrees with me.



LOL!!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr. Patient said:
			
		

> I'll keep voting for Passion until everyone agrees with me.




You and me both. 

Must... Get... Rid... Of... Passion!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 3, 2005)

Prophecy Girl


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 3, 2005)

Get rid of "The Gift".

Sam


----------



## Berandor (Mar 3, 2005)

Passion... now or never!


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 3, 2005)

Passion.  long live the gift/


----------



## explosivo (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr. Patient said:
			
		

> I'll keep voting for Passion until everyone agrees with me.




Don't worry Patient, Passion's next round, this round though, is *The Gift*.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 4, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> *Prophecy Girl*




Drop it. It was decent, but didn't seem to have its feet under it like some of the later stuff.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, it looks like "The Gift" is the next to go, with a total of 6 votes.
Close behind were:
Prophecy Girl with 5 votes
Passion with 4 votes
OMWF with 1 vote (HA! Take that!)

It's coming down to it.
The choices left are:

*Prophecy Girl*
*Passion*
*Hush*
*OMWF*


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 4, 2005)

Prophecy Girl


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 4, 2005)

Gah! Say it ain't so! How could this have happened? (I think the Mayor has been stuffing the ballot boxes...)

Anyway, once more into the breach I go... Passion. I can't say that with enough feeling.


----------



## explosivo (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, ok.  *Passion * it is


----------



## Seule (Mar 4, 2005)

Passion.


  --Seule


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 4, 2005)

Once More with Feeling


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 4, 2005)

Prophecy Girl


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

Passion


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 4, 2005)

Prophecy Girl.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 4, 2005)

I prognosticate..."Prophecy Girl"


----------



## Mr. Patient (Mar 4, 2005)

Passion, again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 4, 2005)

A lot more people seem to be agreeing with you this time, Mr. Patient.

But I'm not one of them.

*Prophecy Girl*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 4, 2005)

Boot "Prophecy Girl".

Sam


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 5, 2005)

*Prophecy Girl * would be my vote.    While a good episode, none of the season one episodes had the polish and feel of the later seasons so I wouldn't put any of those episodes as the very best.    (Sorry to see "The Gift" go, it was my 2nd favorite episode).


----------



## Staffan (Mar 5, 2005)

Time for Prophecy Girl to go.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 5, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *Prophecy Girl * would be my vote.    While a good episode, none of the season one episodes had the polish and feel of the later seasons so I wouldn't put any of those episodes as the very best.    (Sorry to see "The Gift" go, it was my 2nd favorite episode).




 Ditto...


----------



## Berandor (Mar 5, 2005)

Give me a P
Give me an ASH
Give me an ON
What do we get? PASHON!


----------



## Storminator (Mar 6, 2005)

Prophecy girl.

Looks like PG and Passion are the next two out.

PS


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 6, 2005)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Ditto...




Additional Ditto.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, "Prophecy Girl" is out with 9 votes, though "Passion" was close behind with 6 votes.
And I'm still campaigning to oust OMWF, so it got 1 vote.

Well, we're getting down there.

Only "Passion", "OMWF" and "Hush" are left. Vote away!


----------



## Seule (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion.

When I have to pick between Hush and OMWF is when this'll get hard.

  --Seule


----------



## Berandor (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion, finally.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 7, 2005)

Once More With Feeling


----------



## Mr. Patient (Mar 7, 2005)

See if you can guess what I'm voting off.

I really do like the episode, mind you, but I just like all the other winners better.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm gonna vote for OMWF.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 7, 2005)

And now I'll vote for Passion.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion will be the one to go this time.

You're gonna make me choose between Hush and OMWF soon, right?


----------



## Storminator (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion.

Interesting contrast of the final two, Song or Silence?

PS


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm probably alone here but I'm voting *HUSH*.    Why?   It's the only one of the three left that I hadn't voted for as season's best in the prior polls.   It's also the one of those three that I'd least like to see again.    And, overall, I found Season Four to be rather weak.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 7, 2005)

Get rid of "Passion"

Sam


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2005)

"Once more with feeling" from season six was and is my favourite episode.. truly class from start to finish.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 7, 2005)

Passion is out.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 7, 2005)

Neo said:
			
		

> "Once more with feeling" from season six was and is my favourite episode.. truly class from start to finish.



We're voting off eps now, BTW.


----------



## Richards (Mar 8, 2005)

I vote to drop "Passion."

Johnathan


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 8, 2005)

Passion you are out of here.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 8, 2005)

Passion gets the boot...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 8, 2005)

Prophecy Girl


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 8, 2005)

Man, this actually got a lot easier for me. I like Hush, but I'd have had a tougher time choosing between The Gift, Prophecy Girl, and Once More With Feeling.

Boot Passion.


----------



## explosivo (Mar 8, 2005)

Boot *Passion*


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 8, 2005)

Much as I like it, Passion has to go.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 8, 2005)

Surprise, surprise.
"Passion" is out, and, predictably, the final two are "OMWF" and "Hush".


Final two: *now, you're voting for the one you want to win.*


----------



## Seule (Mar 8, 2005)

I have to go with Hush.  OMWF is lots of fun to watch, and I hum the tunes for days after each time I see it, but Hush is just gripping.  Stellar, and the best single episode of a superlative show.

  --Seule


----------



## Berandor (Mar 8, 2005)

You should'nt have changed the voting system. Now I'll be wondering with every vote whether the voter noticed the change.

I want OMWF to win!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2005)

While i love Hush, I've got to say I'm much more likely to plunk in Once More With Feeling.

So I'm voting *Once More With Feeling* to win.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm all for Hush


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm voting Hush to win.

OMWF is a great episode, and both episodes have great revealks in them.  But I was actualy creeped out by Hush, the silence is more powerful then the songs.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 8, 2005)

Hush is the best for me.

And no, it's not because of Buffy's attempt at pantomiming "staking a vampire".


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 8, 2005)

It's all about Hush.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll pick "Hush" to win.  Both Hush and OMWF were good experimental episodes, but I feel that Hush succeeded on more levels.

Sam


----------



## Mr. Patient (Mar 8, 2005)

Once More With Feeling.  Hush is brilliant, but OMWF is more brilliant.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm voting for *Once More with Feeling*.   It's my third favorite episode ("The Wish" being first and "The Gift" being second).   For me Hush is a distant fifth (after "Passion").


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 9, 2005)

I vote for *Hush* to win.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 9, 2005)

Silence vs. noise...I'll go with silence..."Hush" by a nose...


----------



## Olive (Mar 9, 2005)

I vote for Once More With Feeling to win.

It's not my favourite by a long shot, but there you go. Hush is overrated.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 9, 2005)

Both are fantastic examples of what very good genre TV can be when you really try.  Hush came at a time when the show was still near the top of its game while Once More, With Feeling was released when the show was on the decline (but still good).  I think it made OMWF stand out a bit more but then again, I've never gone back and rewatched an episode of TV more than OMWF.

Once More, With Feeling takes it.


----------



## Richards (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm voting for "Once More With Feeling" to win, although "Hush" was also excellent.

Johnathan


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a theory... that it's time to silence Hush.  I vote OMWF!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 9, 2005)

Like Hush, but I am going whole hog with Once More With Feeling. That episode gives me chills, it's so well done, right up to the final kiss before the curtain falls, with the trumpets cheering.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 9, 2005)

You know I once did two song parodies from OMWF? No? Well, now you do!

In a thread (on a different board) called: "The trouble with Buffy".


> I've got a theory, it is Joss Whedon
> he was on Firefly - nyah, something isn't right there.
> I've got a theory, I am just dreamin'
> And I will wake up from this "sucky Buffy"-Nightmare.
> ...




and



> I lacked a good TV show, to watch and rewatch every day
> It didn't seem so sad though, I'd prefer books anyway
> Now I watch all night, something just isn't right!
> 
> ...




We now return to the scheduled program.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 9, 2005)

Of the two, I vote for "Hush", though it's far from my favorite episode.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 9, 2005)

After careful deliberation, I think my vote will have to fall to Hush as the best episode.


----------



## Storminator (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't really go wrong with either choice. I'll take Hush.

PS


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2005)

Hush was great, but in my book it's only the second best episode ever.

I've gotta vote for *Once More with Feeling* for the win.

Especially given that it's the only episode of any show ever where I actually bought the soundtrack cd...


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 10, 2005)

This is hard because both are great and they are so different.

I am going to go with OMWF for a lot of reasons. A musical episode that worked. It had some good songs. The actors were brave enough to sing. it is just a great episode.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 10, 2005)

Hush.

The Gentlemen were much cooler villains than Sweet. Plus, intro Tara.


----------



## Tauric (Mar 10, 2005)

Once More, With Feeling.  I just love it.  It's on my Mac, my Ipod, and the original is in my car.  I usually play it after a hard day at work.  It's also one of the CDs I listen to to get in the gaming mood.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 12, 2005)

Hush little baby don't you cry
Papa's gonna give you a big black eye

Nah. Papa's gonna vote for Hush as the best Buffy episode ever.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, in an epic struggle, *Hush* beat out *Once More With Feeling* by a single vote!

Hush ended with 13 votes to win, and OMWF ended with 12.

Thanks to everyone who participated! It was a blast!


----------



## Empress (Mar 14, 2005)

Oooh! Saw this too late.

I would have voted for Once more, with feeling, too.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 14, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Well, in an epic struggle, *Hush* beat out *Once More With Feeling* by a single vote!
> 
> Hush ended with 13 votes to win, and OMWF ended with 12.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated! It was a blast!




Cool!   
Thanks for running this SD, it was fun!


----------



## Klaus (Mar 14, 2005)

Hush, little baby, don't say a word...

This was awesome, thanks for running the Buffyvivor, SD!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 14, 2005)

Hush rules!!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 17, 2005)

Empress said:
			
		

> Oooh! Saw this too late.
> 
> I would have voted for Once more, with feeling, too.




Darn, me too.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

So Hush finally won, I would have voted Hush and OMWF as the two best, and it has a nice symbology, both were driven by music and both were midseason eps that advanced many differernt plot lines.  If Joss was still producing a weekly he should look hard at the similarities. I dropped off voting about pg 7 but good game folks : )


----------



## Klaus (Mar 17, 2005)

So we should expect a musical episode of Firefly by the middle of second season?

Curse you, Fox!!!


----------

